# Darum wird Bruce Willis die Goldene Himbeere aberkannt



## Marc Schmidt (2. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Darum wird Bruce Willis die Goldene Himbeere aberkannt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Darum wird Bruce Willis die Goldene Himbeere aberkannt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## baerlin99 (2. April 2022)

Streng genommen ist der Begriff Aphasie zunächst ein neurologisches Symptom, keine Diagnose. Aphasie bedeutet letztendlich nur eine Sprachstörung, wobei es eine Vielzahl von verschiedenen Aphasie-Typen gibt, welche unter Umständen Hinweise auf den Ort der Hirnschädigung, zum Beispiel bei einem Schlaganfall, zulassen.


----------



## EddWald (2. April 2022)

Is schon Ok so. Auch wenn ich pers kein Fan der meisten Willis Filme war/bin sollte sowas nicht am Ende einer so großen Karrierehistorie stehen.  Vor allem wenn die nur gezwungenermaßen beendet wird.
Andereseits ist der Akt nun mal vollzogen worden, und fast jeder weiß es, auch wenn es in Zukunft nicht schwarz auf weiß geschrieben steht. Mich würd interessieren wie Willis das sieht. Ein selbstbewußter und harter Hund wie er sollte sich doch eigentlich denken, "Sch*** drauf". Zumindest würde er das in all seinem Filmen tun


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. April 2022)

Das finde ich als Geste absolut in Ordnung. Die gelieferte Begründung ergibt ebenfalls Sinn. So im Nachgang habe ich schon in den Nullerjahren bei einigen Filmen zB *"Hostages" *gedacht " Warum gibt er sich sowas eigentlich noch ? "
Trotzdem, tolle Karriere und ein scheinbar feiner Kerl


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. April 2022)

> Am 15. März wurde erneut die Goldene Himbeere vergeben



Sauber, gleich 2 mal daneben zu tippen ohne es zu merken und aus dem 26. März den 15. März zu machen


----------

